# Propranolol 80mg?



## aredubya (Sep 7, 2010)

So my doctor prescribed me 80mg Propranolol once a day for my anxiety... But i was wondering if 80mg was too high of a starting dose? I have read some forums and everyone seems to only be on 20mg or 40mg.. Kind of hesitant about starting it. Also does anyone find it helpful? and does it last all day? or just a couple of hours?


----------



## ottawan (Jul 8, 2010)

It's rather high for anxiety but people taking it for high blood pressure or heart issues take even more than that so don't worry.
Usually the prescribed dose is 10 or 20 mg but i usually take 40mg for presentations.

I find it lasts for 4 hours...but i only take it as needed (like before a interview or presentation)...maybe if you take it everyday, it will work even better.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not recommending it but i used to take well over 100mg of that stuff before a presentation, i was always afraid it wouldn't kick in if i didn't take more, and i ended on a few occassions having my heart rate drop to a very low level, which was scary. I haven't used it for months because of my antidepressants, which makes me drowsy if i take both.

80mg seems like a strong dose to prescribe though, but it should be fine, my doc used to recommend 40mg


----------



## aredubya (Sep 7, 2010)

Yah i thought it was a high dose too.. So do you guys have any side effects from it? like tiredness or anything? I guess ill start it tomorrow and give it a whirl! Thanks for answering my questions! Im glad i have a place to go! Heres hoping!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ya after a high dose, i would feel a bit fatigued and a bit weak (like no energy to do much), and one thing i got after coming off it after a few days was vivid dreams, but side effects can be different for everyone.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

On a more positive note, this stuff got me my B.Sc degree - i definitely wouldn't have been able to do the presentations they gave us to do over the 4 years without it

Good luck!


----------



## aredubya (Sep 7, 2010)

Thats awesome! Im hoping i have the same outcome as you. Im 24 and in college and If i dont get my anixety under control ill end up dropping out just like i did in highschool. Ive been on a couple medincines and so far no luck.. Thanks again!!


----------



## ottawan (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> On a more positive note, this stuff got me my B.Sc degree - i definitely wouldn't have been able to do the presentations they gave us to do over the 4 years without it


Wow...same here. I went to the Dr. looking for something to help with my anxiety when i was doing my BSc. He was dead against benzos but had no problem prescribing propanalol.

I don't remember experiencing any side-effects.
It significantly reduced my hand tremors when doing presentations which was my biggest fear.
If you find your heart races when you get anxious, then this is the drug for you...it regulates your heart rate which in most cases will keep you calm.


----------



## aredubya (Sep 7, 2010)

Does it help with blushing? I freak out inside and i know it shows on the outside.. I get a little shakey and akward.


----------



## ottawan (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm not sure about blushing as it wasn't a problem for me. Propranolol deals with the physical symptoms of anxiety so maybe it would be good for blushing. What you will notice is that mentally you are still anxious but your body won't show it as much...once you realize you don't look so anxious to other people, than mentally you start feeling better and more confident.


----------



## aredubya (Sep 7, 2010)

That makes sense. Okay well thanks for answering my questions. I look forward to trying it out


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I had a prescription for propranolol 80mg three times a day. I used it mainly to reduce hand tremors during work. It worked really well for this. If you look up essential tremor, you will find that propranolol 80mg three times a day is within the recommended dose range.
80mg is a high dose, no doubt about it. Sometimes, if I did not space the doses far apart I would feel dizzy, lightheaded, tired. Try one at home to see how you react to it. I am somewhat surprised that you were given only 1 tab a day. It doesn't really last much more than a few hours, but if you don't need it for the entire day then you should be fine. It should work great for situational anxiety, should definitely help with the shakes too.


----------



## aredubya (Sep 7, 2010)

Sometimes i question why my doctor does alot of things lol. I guess ill just take at the time of day when im out or right before class. Thanks i feel a whole lot better about taking this medicine now.. Ill try it out this weekend when im at home to see how it affects me before i start taking it on a regular basis... Thanks again


----------



## Cydnie (Aug 30, 2010)

Was your rx a long acting? I've been taking propanolol for years I think it says LA after it so that it's long lasting. I don't know if I've ever taken 80 mg of the short acting. But never had any side effects from the LA (but that's just me!)


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

I took 70mg a few days ago before one of my college courses. I still felt a great deal of anxiety and was not able to participate in a group presentation (not everyone spoke, but I would have liked to if I wouldn't have felt so debilitated by my anxiety).


----------



## aredubya (Sep 7, 2010)

Ohh that whats that means. Mine says SA so im guessing its short acting? It just says once a day.. so i guess ill just take it before i go somewhere thats going to cause me to have anxiety.. i took it this morning havnt felt any different but then again i havnt went anywhere today either.. Maybe ill go back to my doctor and see if i can get the long lasting one. 

Thanks for the response.. Sorry you the propranolol wasnt helpful so you could get up and do your presentation..Was you able to find something that does help you?


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

aredubya said:


> Thanks for the response.. Sorry you the propranolol wasnt helpful so you could get up and do your presentation..Was you able to find something that does help you?


No. :/ Because I used to use alcohol to cope with anxiety (a few drinks before class), my doctor won't prescribe me any benzos, which at this point I think are the only medication that I know of that will help.


----------



## Not Like Them (Jul 2, 2009)

80mg propranolol at once? Jesus... I would surely become so lightheaded that i would pass out with that dose, but of course everyone´s different. I can´t take that stuff anymore because of my asthma, and honestly beta-blockers just make me feel down/depressed anyway.


----------

